# Got a new computer today



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Our old one crashed on Friday night. Went with a SONY with all the bells & whistles & goodies - Later this month we are getting cable internet.

I can't wait to try the CD Burner - Anyone know any good sites for music ??? Later hope to get a good SONY Digital Camera or one of the SONY Digital movie camera with still pic capability. (anyone have one of those ???) :grin:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Fetch:

Go to http://www.kazaa.com. The site is completely free (for now), and with over 1 million people trading music files, even the most hard to find music is on this site. Also, with your dsl connection, you will have very fast downloads. Now, you better find an extra $300 to buy an mp3 player for all of the music you download.

Lastly, go to cameraworld.com to get the best prices on digital cameras. They claim to be the biggest camera dealer west of the Mississippi. Plus, I think they have free shipping and no sales tax.

[ This Message was edited by: bioman on 2002-04-22 12:44 ]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

2 things to consider:

First, I use http://www.bearshare.com and kazaa.com. Before considering either, make sure you take your time reading everything before you sign on. Both come with Spyware and other junk. Don't accept any programs that come along with them. They suck up your memory and SPAM the heck out of you.

If you need any extra software.....no need. Search the two sites for Apps/Software. You'll find what you're looking for. I haven't paid for software in 2 years, and I have everything.

2)Make sure you scan EVERYTHING for viruses before you install anything. Keep your virus list updated daily. All it takes is one mistake and you're screwed. I had a buddy lose everything.

Happy hunting. :smile:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I found a new slick program for converting MP3's to Wav's for CD's.

Drop me a line and I'll give you the URL for the download. Save your money guys!!! :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

As for burning the CDs, just got a burning program called Roxio. It automaticly converts mp3s to the correct format for a CD.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just thought I'd post this up here...

There is a HUGE outbreak of worms going through Kazaa right now. Basically, a lot of the "installers" and even mp3's are actually worms in disguise.

I'm currently in the process of removing the W32.Benjamin.Worm from my work PC.

So basically, I went behind my golden rule, which is to make sure you scan everything with a Norton before running....and make sure you have an updated virus list through the "Live Update". The worm I have is only a week old. It took over 2 hours to delete it, as it constantly makes new copies of your files to look like others(explorer.scr.....if you have this file, seek help). I ended up having 4202 worms on the computer in just a few days time. It was really crippling my machine. The tip off I got was when people were uploading files that I KNOW I didn't download...

Just thought I'd pass this along to all of those who are downloading software, music, etc. to be very careful.


----------

